# Yuroll? Anyone used these?



## Glitziegal (Sep 22, 2005)

I've just seen an ad for a jade facial roller called Yuroll.  I wondered whether anyone had used one, or if they are worth the pennies.

They are basically a solid jade roller that you use on your face and under eyes, neck etc.  It claims the aid lymphatic drainage, hence helping dark circles, sagging flesh, and tightening pores.
It also claims to help sinus sufferers........

I'm tempted, but then I am a sucker for any marketing ploys really


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it only available in the UK or did you see it in a US mag? It's not familiar to me, sadly so I'm no help.


----------

